# Grey turning out Brown?



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone please help me with this. I have been looking for an answer all day and I am still unsure.
I have searched the forums and have found very little to help. There are some threads with similar problems, but still not quite the same.
I have just got my Epson T1100 printer and am using Visi Sub inks.
Each time I print something out the greys are turning out more of a brown colour.
Of the attached pix the first one is a colour chart of basic CMYK colours.
The one on the left is printed from the T1100 and the other from my other Epson printer.
Hopefully you can see the difference between the 2 colour charts.
The second pic is of my 1st mug. It is of my logo and I have just taken the photo of the end of it. The red has come out terrific, but the brown bit of the stroke is actually meant to be grey.
Can anyone help me out with this issue. Is this CMYK/RGB related or could something be going wrong with one of my colours?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

There's no point really in trying to judge the colours from the paper print, as the ink's coloul only becomes apparent once transferred to the substrate. It would be better to transfer the print onto a tile or piece of polyester and then judge it against the Epson ink printout.
That said, if the colours you are getting on the transfer to the substrate are not right, then the first question to ask is if you are using an ICC profile for your sublimation inks, and if so, whether it is a generic ink manufacturer provided one, or one you've had custom made.
Then, the other thing to bare in mind, is that the different ink colours will sublimate after different times/temperatues, so there is some play involved in finding the right balance to activate the four inks enough to get a good print/colour, without overdoing some.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

To start off most people that I know in the dye sub world use RGB colors not CMYK. Typically RGB will give you better blacks and a much wider gamut of colors.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Most printers expect RGB as well


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would guess the ink being used in Chinese and color problem is probably result of incorrect ICC profile being used


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

He said that he was using VisiSub inks, which as far as I remember are Artainium rebranded


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Assuming that profiles have been used properly and nozzle check is good...
If blacks turn brown, it could be too much heat. 
You'll also notice on your text the edges aren't as sharp and crisp if too much heat is applied to it.

This is just a guess as the picture is quite dark and it's not of very good quality.


----------



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

The Visi Sub ICC profile has been installed on my computer.
I cant see it in the profiles when I go to print in illustrator but the artanium profile is there.


----------



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

Okay so the problem has been fixed somewhat.
The company gave me the wrong ICC profile.
I have installed that onto my computer.
Colours are printing out very well in Photoshop.
However I am going by the instructions to the letter to get the profile working in Illustrator but it hasn't made a difference.
Seeing as a portion of the problem is fixed, can anyone help me out with getting it to work with Illustrator.
I do almost all of my work in Illustrator and just prefer to use it so I would like to get it up and running.


----------



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

mawmtzf said:


> Hey dudes about learning. (serigraph emulsion) - T-Shirt Forums anyone help!! Thanks


What the hell is this?
Hijacking 4-5 threads?


----------



## mawmtzf (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey dude, i dont know much about how this forum works, so if you could reply fine. Otherwise i wont mess in this forum no more.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

mawmtzf said:


> Hey dude, i dont know much about how this forum works, so if you could reply fine. Otherwise i wont mess in this forum no more.


Pretty simple actually - this is a dye sub forum. Not sure if your post has anything to do with the subject of dye sublimation? Was there really a need to post the same thing over and over and over again? 

Maybe start a thread on your topic in the appropriate section.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 13, 2012)

i have the same problem when doin heat transfer im using a epson workforce 1100 and a geoknight dk20s heat press can someone please help ASAP?!?!


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Ryan, you're problem is going to be with profiles. Maybe you can explain a little more what settings you're using. Profile, inks, paper, etc. and someone in the forum may have an ICC that will help you.


----------

